# UGA vs Abuurn



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Impressed Ga was able to hold them to 3 on such a strong opening drive.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2013)

Well that sucked


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Theus better man up cause he got beat on both plays.


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

No that sucked...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Aside from the TD play they've been tackling well. Just gotta get guys in the right spot.


----------



## Hawk Pride (Nov 16, 2013)

UGA has got to establish the run.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

Gurley is useless....


----------



## Hawk Pride (Nov 16, 2013)

Third three and out in a row...about to get humiliated on national TV again...defense is already gassed.


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Right now we have a defense but no offense...


----------



## Hawk Pride (Nov 16, 2013)

UGA totally unprepared for this game.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Offensive line isn't prepared. That bad throw on the screen pass didn't help.


----------



## Hawk Pride (Nov 16, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Offensive line isn't prepared. That bad throw on the screen pass didn't help.



The whole team isn't prepared...from the top down.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Hawk Pride said:


> The whole team isn't prepared...from the top down.



That's a first for a Mark Richt coached team.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll take 3 all day. Not gonna matter if they don't start moving the ball, though.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

PaDawg said:


> That's a first for a Mark Richt coached team.



Imagine that......


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

There we go!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Offsides. First down!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 16, 2013)

Atleast ga is playing like a 25th ranked team!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Gurley!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

dsgb said:


> gurley!



td!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 16, 2013)

There we go! Now about 5 more like it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

tcward said:


> Gurley is useless....



Really, is that really what you want to go with?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Get em Mark!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Officials hate us and we suck!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

That's how it goes.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope Richt punches Penn WAgers  right in the mouth after the game.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Get em Mark!



Too bad he ain't showed that passion from the get go......


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Really, is that really what you want to go with?



Yep....


----------



## kevincox (Nov 16, 2013)

No D whatsoever on that drive by auburn. D is very confused


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Turrible


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Tackle the guy!


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

We will be BLOWN out! Doesn't matter though, the season was over after Vandy.....


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

A special teams play!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Lynch!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

That won't cut it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Great arm tackling.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

Pathetic  ...no execution ....put Houston on the pine!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 16, 2013)

I've always been a Richt defender  and thought the Georgia Nation was crazy with the fire Richt stuff. But after this season and especially this game I'm not so sure. I understand the injuries but I don't understand the lack of preparation and the overall lack of effort and passion from the players. I starting to side with the "fire Richt" crowd, at least give him the improve or farewell talk for next season and put him squarely on the hot seat and see if that will get more results and passion from him


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

We are not capable of having a team prepared to play every week of the season.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

They better find an answer for Ford.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

Fire Freeze!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2013)

The officials do hate us. I hope we accidentally put 2 or 3 in tge hospital 2nd half


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Fire Penn Wagers!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Good drive!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright defense. Lets get the ball back!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Swann is turrible!


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 16, 2013)

Where are the rest of the Dawgs?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Murray blows that throw every time.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Where are the rest of the Dawgs?



Must not be important. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7397481&postcount=16


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy cow! Wootendaballcarrier!


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 16, 2013)

What a catch


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2013)

I was a Dawg fan today and I say fire CMR. Murray playing like he is scared.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I was a Dawg fan today and I say fire CMR. Murray playing like he is scared.



That's on the o-line.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh mah gerd! We suk.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

We are being plunked like a fresh inmate.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Must not be important.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7397481&postcount=16



Ol' Spots will climb out of the woodwork after today......


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2013)

This is bad.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> i was a dawg fan today and i say fire cmr. Murray playing like he is scared.



wde


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2013)

That ankle injury really set Gurley back.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Trying to keep it respectable.......unlike the last two.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Wootendaballcarrier!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2013)

Coming from a life long Georgia fan; since, we are afraid to make changes to get better, because we might get worse, we get what we've got. It's that simple.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm glad Auburn is not chop blocking UGA.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

He tackles better than we do! lol


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've always been a Richt defender  and thought the Georgia Nation was crazy with the fire Richt stuff. But after this season and especially this game I'm not so sure. I understand the injuries but I don't understand the lack of preparation and the overall lack of effort and passion from the players. I starting to side with the "fire Richt" crowd, at least give him the improve or farewell talk for next season and put him squarely on the hot seat and see if that will get more results and passion from him



It is time for change......this staff must go. We have good players who seem to be always out of position, poor decision making and no passion. I know the old "who would we get question?" comes up but really...does it get any worse?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

1 possession game!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ga is lucky to be only 6 down.  Auburn should be up by at least 3 rds.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Boom! Time to score!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 16, 2013)

dawgs aint dead, wow!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow at the change of events.  Can Ga pull it off?


----------



## hancock husler (Nov 16, 2013)

I love UGA no matter what. Coaching is weak but so is the experience of the defense.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Woof woof woof woof!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Now hold'm boys.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

He was not down!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

One finally goes Ga's way.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

K80 said:


> Now hold'm boys.



Lets go!


----------



## hancock husler (Nov 16, 2013)

Murray is the man


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 16, 2013)

DeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeFense!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy smoke


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 16, 2013)

what a game. why couldnt we have done this last year.


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 16, 2013)

Roll dawgs roll


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Hunker one more time!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 16, 2013)

make some eNoise


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 16, 2013)

Did you see that??????????


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Un-be-lievable


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy Cow That's the awesomest coolest thing I've seen.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 16, 2013)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh my god! Wha????????


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

This has been an interesting game...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

One more play!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a game!


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 16, 2013)

Crazy game. Fun to watch. Good effort by all involved.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 16, 2013)

Knock the ball down on 4th down!!  

Don't try to catch it!

Heck of a game! Go Dawgs! Good game Auburn.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

JHC needs to hold his head up. He did what he was coaches to do. That was a fluke play and the Aubie WR was just in the right place or its ball game.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Hardwoods said:


> Knock the ball down on 4th down!!
> 
> Don't try to catch it!
> 
> Heck of a game! Go Dawgs! Good game Auburn.



I was screaming that as soon as it was in the air!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2013)

Fire Lady Luck!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Luck, I thought he played for the Colts.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2013)

Luck and officials. That nonturnover in the first half that resulted in them scoring screwed us. Mark richt is a better man than I, I would've clocked that ref


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Play the whole game like you do the 4th Qtr and Auburn is not close.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Should not have been digging out of the hole we created.


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Play the whole game like you do the 4th Qtr and Auburn is not close.



This, that's the difference between Ga and Bama.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2013)

I will cant believe I just saw that.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 16, 2013)

We were out coached !! again..... Good 4th qtr for my dawgs but we should have never been in that situation to begin with....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

K80 said:


> This, that's the difference between Ga and Bama.



Yep. Roll Tide


----------



## molon labe (Nov 16, 2013)

DWE- LOVE my Dawgs and the heart shown in the 4th quarter to lose a game the way they did makes is a little easier ,it stills stings but you gotta give Malzahn credit, he is a great coach

 The Auburn Bama game going to be interesting !!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Play the whole game like you do the 4th Qtr and Auburn is not close.



What KyDawg said.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> What KyDawg said.



Yep, this and fire CMR. Roll Tide.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 16, 2013)

Man, that one hurt.  Our guys showed a lot of guts.  They never quit.  They can be proud of that fact.  I'm still in shock over that last TD.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

*Sometimes*

Ole Lady Luck raises her head ....good game dogs 
AU has got to play 4 qtrs of fball to stand a chance in 2 weeks


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2013)

Great comeback by UGA but, they never should have been down that much.  That turnover they called a non-turnover, then the ref grabbed Richt and somehow gave him a 15 yard penalty while he was trying to walk away was a back-breaker.  That was a 14 point swing as UGA would have had the ball in great field position.  It just blows my mind how many bad breaks UGA has had this year.  The 1st game they lost their best WR in Mitchell on UGA's first TD, they lost Gurley against LSU,  against UT they lost the fastest players on the team in Marshall and Justin Scott-Wesley,  against Mizzou, they had a fumble late in the 1st half by Douglas, then they had those 2 horrible targeting calls that kept Vandy in the game, and then the blown turnover call with Auburn and the hail mary volleyball tip by Matthews that laid the ball right into the WR's hand.  It's a thin line between 9-1 and 6-4, even as bad as the defense has been, I think an offense that has Mitchell, Gurley, Marshall, Bennett, Conley, JSW and Murray every game could beat anyone but it was not meant to be.


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 16, 2013)

Luckiest play I ever saw


----------



## VANCE (Nov 16, 2013)

and thats how the cookie crumbles

tough year


might have been diffrent if we didnt go to there 2 years in a row.....hung a goose egg on them last year....not that that matters


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 16, 2013)

What got lost in all this is that Murray had over 400 yards passing, and the defense gave up at least 30 points for the seventh time this year.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 16, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Luck and officials. That nonturnover in the first half that resulted in them scoring screwed us. Mark richt is a better man than I, I would've clocked that ref



Was I the only one who seen the line official pad the Auburn WR on the shoulder and motion him to step back because he was lined up over the line of scrimmage on that first drive where they were 4th down? Didn't know they coached...



KyDawg said:


> Play the whole game like you do the 4th Qtr and Auburn is not close.



Yep, but we are a one half team



hayseed_theology said:


> Man, that one hurt.  Our guys showed a lot of guts.  They never quit.  They can be proud of that fact.  I'm still in shock over that last TD.




They did play hard in that 4th, still shocked myself!!! 


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Why can UGA not find a Kicker in the state than can put the ball thru the endzone? I dont understand why we have to give them the ball at the 40 yard line to start the game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 16, 2013)

Situational awareness....... You don't need an interception..... You need an incompletion.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Situational Luck. Auburn won this game on 100% luck. They had it and let an average UGA team come back. No luck no win.


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 16, 2013)

Uga grad 09 here. This one hurt like the auburn game in 05. I've been to over 50 games and seen a lot of broken hearts on the sidelines but I know this was a tough one for the dawgs. 

I hate it for my boys but we will be back! Go dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hardwoods said:


> What got lost in all this is that Murray had over 400 yards passing, and the defense gave up at least 30 points for the seventh time this year.



Tonight the D looked better than they have all year.  

Auburn was the better team 3 of the 4 quarters.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 16, 2013)

dont be sore losers. you only led this game for 1 minute. the ref did this the ref did that. yal got handled.


----------



## Salter (Nov 17, 2013)

100% luck? I am sure he had to have no skill to catch a tipped ball at a full run. Just the usual excuses, (bad calls, luck, etc.)


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 17, 2013)

Bad has I hate to say it about glad another SEC team won something, I'm glad it turned out the way it did. They blowed the Murray score, but have to give props to Murray for heck of a attempt. 

Also anyone else notice the camera man on other side of field looking right down the line? and for some reason was not available.


----------



## Mako 17 (Nov 17, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> Holy Cow That's the awesomest coolest thing I've seen.



Yep. 
They will be playing that clip of that catch for the next 20 years, and rightly so. It's a classic, and Danielson called it correctly as the " play" of the year. So far.
Flukish no doubt, the one defender had the pic- the other stuck  his hand in at the last minute and tipped it up---- you saw the rest.
This is Doug Flutie's Hail Mary to beat Kosar and the Miami Hurricanes on the last play  about30? years ago-- still being shown.
 This is Lindsay Scott's " Run Lindsay run", beating Florida with a minute left in 1980--- it's played every time Fla and the Dogs play.
Ya gotta love college football cuz of moments like this.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 17, 2013)

Great effort by our Offense,  they really played with a lot of heart. Our Defense was once again terrible, currently we are ranked 84th in the nation in points allowed. Sure hope we see some change there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats to auburn for beating a 6-4 team.


----------



## ribber (Nov 17, 2013)

Great game no doubt and woulda loved for my Dawgs to pull it out, BUT we got handled for the most part and AU deserved to win. Another moral victory. Please let there be change on defense next year. Coaching change, scheme change, something. 84th in the nation has got to bring some change, right?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Congrats to auburn for beating a 6-4 team.



Congrats to Mctat and dinky struggling to beat a much worse MSU team


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Congrats to Mctat and dinky struggling to beat a much worse MSU team



Bama o sucked and controlled the game from beginning to end. It didn't require luck to win.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Situational Luck. Auburn won this game on 100% luck. They had it and let an average UGA team come back. No luck no win.





That was not "luck".

That was a UGA player making a mistake that football players are taught not to make from the day they step onto the football field(when it is 4th down, you are leading and there is 25 seconds left in the game, you do not attempt to intercept the ball).

Then there was the Auburn player who made the catch and ran it in. He was not "lucky" to be where he was. He was down field to catch a Hail Mary and he did just that.

The teams I pull for have been making a habit of losing for a while. Not luck there either.


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 17, 2013)

No real winners in the game.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama o sucked and controlled the game from beginning to end. It didn't require luck to win.



Dropped passes by MSU helped a lot as well


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 17, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> That was not "luck".
> 
> That was a UGA player making a mistake that football players are taught not to make from the day they step onto the football field(when it is 4th down, you are leading and there is 25 seconds left in the game, you do not attempt to intercept the ball).
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but you couldn't be more wrong about it not being luck. The ball would've never been caught had the two DB's not touched the ball. The receiver didn't have a clue where that ball was until it was tipped into his, just go back and watch the replay.  The ball was under thrown and would've bounced off the receivers back, thats how the DB's were able to make a play on it. I'm not making excuses for my team losing either just stating facts. I wished neither one of them would've tried to make a play on the ball so we wouldn't be having this discussion. O well better luck next year maybe.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2013)

Every sports analyst in the country is calling it just that....."luck" "fluke" , "freakish" "miracle" and "one in a million." I have heard quite a few other adjectives to describe that play, but most are not permitted on yhe board and would guarantee me getting a PM from a mod.


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 17, 2013)

The memories of Greene to Michael Johnson in 2002 will never bother me again!


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2013)

Any High School QB and receiver can make a simple pass and catch.  When you play a bounce pass off your opponent's chest is when you know you have skills.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2013)

JKnieper said:


> The memories of Greene to Michael Johnson in 2002 will never bother me again!



My gosh , I have never been sicker in my life than after that game thx I had it blocked until now....this helps a great deal  WDE

Edited to add it didn't help that my wife taught with his fiancé teacher and I would see him at Fall festivals ,couldn't even speak with him hardly ...


----------



## BOWROD (Nov 17, 2013)

Did anyone watch it back yet,,,,,I watched the 4 th quarter again today to see ALL, the things auburn did wrong to let GA climb back in it ,,,from penalties to pour play calling. It was a MESS !!!,,, I also noticed when auburn went for two pt conversion the game clock never moved ..??  the play started with 25 seconds and ended the same.?? ,,,..and our great secondary let's GA go 90 yds in 15 seconds ,,,I still need a nerve pill !!!,,it was LUCK  on the tip pass,,but for 3 quarters auburn dominated them dawgs !!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2013)

It's still hard to believe the game ended the way it did. You can call it luck, karma, a fluke, Devine intervention, whatever. It came down to Auburn making a play. As long as this series has been played and as close as it is, that is the norm. Like the above mentioned play to Micheal Johnson.  Rennie Curren knocking the ball down at the goal line. It was an ending for the ages. The play will be shown in auburn highlights and give us dawg fans nightmares for a long time. It sucks to be on the losing side, but I was just glad my team stayed in the game and never gave up. Murray may not be the greatest, but he has a ton of heart and has shown this year that he can put the team on his back and get it done. Heck, he nearly lead them to another score after getting the ball with 25 seconds. Once again, the Auburn player (Ford) made a play. Just like Moseley did in the SECCG. You can blame bad calls, no calls, etc. Auburn made one more play. 

Why they didn't try to knock the ball down is a mystery to me. They should have known before the ball was snapped to not try and intercept the ball. Easier said than done - I'm not a freshman playing in an emotional game - just like Conley catching the ball as time ran out instead of letting it fall incomplete. Congrats to the Auburn Tigers on the win and their season so far. I've let it be known that its the one game I want to win every year, so of course I'm already looking forward to next year in Athens!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2013)

bonehead-rm said:


> Did anyone watch it back yet,,,,,I watched the 4 th quarter again today to see ALL, the things auburn did wrong to let GA climb back in it ,,,from penalties to pour play calling. It was a MESS !!!,,, I also noticed when auburn went for two pt conversion the game clock never moved ..??  the play started with 25 seconds and ended the same.?? ,,,..and our great secondary let's GA go 90 yds in 15 seconds ,,,I still need a nerve pill !!!,,it was LUCK  on the tip pass,,but for 3 quarters auburn dominated them dawgs !!!



The clock doesn't run on extra points. 

I got in from church just in time to see the end. It still sucks. lol


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's still hard to believe the game ended the way it did. You can call it luck, karma, a fluke, Devine intervention, whatever. It came down to Auburn making a play. As long as this series has been played and as close as it is, that is the norm. Like the above mentioned play to Micheal Johnson.  Rennie Curren knocking the ball down at the goal line. It was an ending for the ages. The play will be shown in auburn highlights and give us dawg fans nightmares for a long time. It sucks to be on the losing side, but I was just glad my team stayed in the game and never gave up. Murray may not be the greatest, but he has a ton of heart and has shown this year that he can put the team on his back and get it done. Heck, he nearly lead them to another score after getting the ball with 25 seconds. Once again, the Auburn player (Ford) made a play. Just like Moseley did in the SECCG. You can blame bad calls, no calls, etc. Auburn made one more play.
> 
> Why they didn't try to knock the ball down is a mystery to me. They should have known before the ball was snapped to not try and intercept the ball. Easier said than done - I'm not a freshman playing in an emotional game - just like Conley catching the ball as time ran out instead of letting it fall incomplete. Congrats to the Auburn Tigers on the win and their season so far. I've let it be known that its the one game I want to win every year, so of course I'm already looking forward to next year in Athens!



Great post sometimes your on the winning side an sometimes it doesn't go your way. I love sec play.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 17, 2013)

I said to myself before the last play-bringing pressure is what helped UGA stop Auburn and got them to 4th and 26, yet Grantham is only rushing 3, giving Marshall all day to run around and make a throw.   To me, that's just another in a long line of bad defensive play calls that have dug Grantham's grave this year.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 17, 2013)

I have nothing but admiration and respect for the Georgia team, and especially Murray. Ya'll never gave up, and beat us in the second half. We just got a lucky break in that hail mary. If Lawson had not put that hit on Murray at the last, you may have kicked a field goal and won. Great game, great rivalry.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Kawaliga is a class act.


----------



## Salter (Nov 17, 2013)

How do you figure a fieldgoal would have helped Ga.? The score 38 to 43.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

Salter said:


> How do you figure a fieldgoal would have helped Ga.? The score 38 to 43.



I don't understand that either. I'm guessing he is thinking they could go for 2 after making the FG and tie it up, or maybe some fuzzy Aubbie math


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 17, 2013)

Last play for Auburn where they threw the hail mary, gee I wonder if Drew was being held.


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 17, 2013)

Should have pulled his head off.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re:*

Refs were working against UGA all night anyway.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Grief!  I have never heard so many excuses for a loss! I think the Lord just wanted us to win the game.War Eagle!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

It was bad but should not have come down to that that against an inferior team.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 17, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Should have pulled his head off.



Penn Wagers would have flagged UGA for removing his helmet had that happened, lol.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 17, 2013)

mike1225 said:


> Good Grief!  I have never heard so many excuses for a loss! I think the Lord just wanted us to win the game.War Eagle!



I'm sure had UGA won, you would have been saying that was a great call by the refs on Murray's last run into the endzone, right.  :sarcasm:


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

What this game proved is that Auburn is about equal to a 6 and 4 Georgia team.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Last play for Auburn where they threw the hail mary, gee I wonder if Drew was being held.




The refs stank up the place.  I saw this hold and saw the ref looking right at it and ignoring it.  He had is arm around his neck for pete's sake.

If Auburn had any class, they would forfeit the win so that they would not be known for cheating ... oh wait, this is the team of scam newton ... sorry, my bad.  

This referee needs to be fired from ever calling another SEC game!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2013)

mike1225 said:


> I think the Lord just wanted us to win the game.



Really.....He's into miracles but I don't think Auburn winning a football game is at the top of his list or even on his list !!!!The floodgates opened and out poured the closet Auburn fans!!!


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ga fans are not the only people that use sarcasm. The play at the goal line was very close. I don't know if he was in or not. As for coming out of the closet I am on Gon almost every day but don't post much because of threads like these. I do enjoy reading some of the goofy stuff just don't usually get involved. Have a nice day!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What this game proved is that Auburn is about equal to a 6 and 4 Georgia team.



On a good day with idiot refs!


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> The refs stank up the place.  I saw this hold and saw the ref looking right at it and ignoring it.  He had is arm around his neck for pete's sake.
> 
> If Auburn had any class, they would forfeit the win so that they would not be known for cheating ... oh wait, this is the team of scam newton ... sorry, my bad.
> 
> This referee needs to be fired from ever calling another SEC game!



Classic. 

 Yep the Dogs won.... oh wait... TD AUBURN!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 18, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Last play for Auburn where they threw the hail mary, gee I wonder if Drew was being held.



Wow.  I missed that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2013)

Penn Wagers...5 yards away and looking righ at it.  Still...never should have left it in the hands of the oficials....we are Georgia.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm glad the game came out like it did. The BCS is correct 24th vs 7th guess the Casinos cashed in too!

But wait!!!! 

I can cheer for Ga when CMR and AM are no longer affiliated with that program.

Athens still has Walker and a power back from back in the day doesn't beat a modern team lead by a former Dawg. 

I'm ready to see the tide Roll! 

Guess, the Dawgs will look forward to next year while the SEC continues to demolish each other's hopes of bowl games, and Urban says his boys are as good as ALA/FSU. One things fo sure, it ain't over till it's over and Kentucky should get smoked.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 18, 2013)

A play of desperation beat a gassed defense that's been worthless to a decent offense.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2013)

mike1225 said:


> I think the Lord just wanted us to win the game.War Eagle!



This is the only explanation that makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 18, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Last play for Auburn where they threw the hail mary, gee I wonder if Drew was being held.



In addition how is a ball that bounces off a defender's hands and just so happens to... oh, look what I found, beat someone? UGA beat them on their field. Alabama will destroy them. Forget about the magic bounce. UGA owned Auburn in the end.


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

hayseed_theology said:


> Wow.  I missed that.



That still photo is misleading.  You have to watch the action of the play.  No official in America calls a hold on that play.  He extends his arms as every O lineman does on every play and at the moment of that photo they slip past the Defenders chest and up past his shoulder.  He still has his hands inside the box, position with his feet and is pushing forward, not pulling.  They never,  ever call holding for that.  I ain't saying its right, but if they called that holding they would call holding on every play of every game.  

If you want to see rampant holding, watch UGA's last drive.  At that point in the game though the officials are going to let them play unless you rip the guy's jersey off from behind.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2013)

Bama 48 Barners 10


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Bama 48 Barners 10



You got money you want to throw on that 38 points?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2013)

elfiii said:


> This is the only explanation that makes any sense whatsoever.



Nope. God is a Tide Fan.


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

It ain't God that's on Bama's side.

One hint, it sounds like Saban.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 18, 2013)

weagle said:


> That still photo is misleading.  You have to watch the action of the play.  No official in America calls a hold on that play.  He extends his arms as every O lineman does on every play and at the moment of that photo they slip past the Defenders chest and up past his shoulder.  He still has his hands inside the box, position with his feet and is pushing forward, not pulling.  They never,  ever call holding for that.  I ain't saying its right, but if they called that holding they would call holding on every play of every game.
> 
> If you want to see rampant holding, watch UGA's last drive.  At that point in the game though the officials are going to let them play unless you rip the guy's jersey off from behind.



I watched the video and it reinforces that fact that it was a hold.  I also remember Auburn fans defending the 2010 play of Nick Fairley because he was chop-blocked, what do you say about Auburn's chop-blocking here in 2013?  Would UGA lineman have been justified if they took a few late hits on nick Marshall because they were chop-blocked?


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I watched the video and it reinforces that fact that it was a hold.  I also remember Auburn fans defending the 2010 play of Nick Fairley because he was chop-blocked, what do you say about Auburn's chop-blocking here in 2013?  Would UGA lineman have been justified if they took a few late hits on nick Marshall because they were chop-blocked?



I know you are kidding, but I'll play along.

No official anywhere in America even in slow motion replay would call that a hold.

UGA players will only catch Nick Marshall in their dreams.  Maybe they could sneak up on him from behind the next day and hit him late.

That player in the background should have held Fairley or made a better chop block.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 18, 2013)

Godsmack comes to mind ( cool song)


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2013)

Officially done with the Dogs til next year.  

Time to focus on Bama.

WDE!


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 18, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I watched the video and it reinforces that fact that it was a hold.  I also remember Auburn fans defending the 2010 play of Nick Fairley because he was chop-blocked, what do you say about Auburn's chop-blocking here in 2013?  Would UGA lineman have been justified if they took a few late hits on nick Marshall because they were chop-blocked?



There you go again, CRY-BABY, give it up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2013)

Jackleg ref picked the flag up he tossed on the last play. Dude was holding, if you barners can't see it well it would not surprise. Refs were just pathetic.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 18, 2013)

Salter said:


> How do you figure a fieldgoal would have helped Ga.? The score 38 to 43.



My bad, senior moment I guess.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 18, 2013)

*UGA vs Auburn*



weagle said:


> Officially done with the Dogs til next year.
> 
> Time to focus on Bama.
> 
> WDE!



'I'm done with them too. It's always someone else's fault when they lose.


----------



## Salter (Nov 19, 2013)

And Murray was not in on the last TD unless his knee's bend backwards. Georgia fans are always going to make excuses when they lose, Imo.


----------



## Salter (Nov 19, 2013)

What this game proved is that Auburn is about equal to a 6 and 4 Georgia team. 
__________________
Except they are 10 and1.


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 19, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> If Auburn had any class, they would forfeit the win so that they would not be known for cheating ... oh wait, this is the team of scam newton ... sorry, my bad.



This laughable for UGA to talk about class.  When Matthews had blood dripping from his face and was about 8 feet from the sidelines the coaches were screaming to get down to stop play......talk about classless


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Salter said:


> What this game proved is that Auburn is about equal to a 6 and 4 Georgia team.
> __________________
> Except they are 10 and1.



Like I said this game proved that Auburn is about equal to a 6-4 UGA team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 19, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> This laughable for UGA to talk about class.  When Matthews had blood dripping from his face and was about 8 feet from the sidelines the coaches were screaming to get down to stop play......talk about classless



looked like smart clock management to me. Barners never do that...





and this:

40.33 and 16.66

Do the math and see if you can figure out what those numbers are without a UGA drop-out telling you what they are.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 19, 2013)

weagle said:


> That still photo is misleading.  You have to watch the action of the play.  No official in America calls a hold on that play.  He extends his arms as every O lineman does on every play and at the moment of that photo they slip past the Defenders chest and up past his shoulder.  He still has his hands inside the box, position with his feet and is pushing forward, not pulling.  They never,  ever call holding for that.  I ain't saying its right, but if they called that holding they would call holding on every play of every game.
> 
> If you want to see rampant holding, watch UGA's last drive.  At that point in the game though the officials are going to let them play unless you rip the guy's jersey off from behind.



I went back and watched the video as you suggested.  Looks like he is pulling on Drew's right shoulder.  It's not that big of a deal.  I'm sure you are right.  UGA prob got away with some holding too.  At times, it seems Penn Wagers has not gotten over the 2007 end zone dance in Jax.  CMR was walking away and Wagers chased him down to argue and then throw a flag.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Like I said this game proved that Auburn is about equal to a 6-4 UGA team.



Bingo.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2013)

weagle said:


> It ain't God that's on Bama's side.
> 
> One hint, it sounds like Saban.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Like I said this game proved that Auburn is about equal to a 6-4 UGA team.



Except bowl game pay out , but well have to split it anyway


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 19, 2013)

weagle said:


> It ain't God that's on Bama's side.
> 
> One hint, it sounds like Saban.



Wow. Really? Surely someone can do better than that.


----------

